# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  refill your disposable canisters

## johnino

Just received this in the mail



So now I can refill or top up half full canisters for my cooker straight from the LPG bottle. Just use a set of scales to know when it's full. Beats taking canisters into the bush that run out because you were sure there was more in it.

----------


## Shooter

Good piece of kit that.  I too ordered one after reading a thread on here about few months back. 

Works like a dream!

----------


## johnino

Good to know. Yeah I read about it on here too. I've check connections fit but waiting for the weekend to do a fill.

----------


## stretch

Someone got a link to the original thread?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

The lpg end is wrong but can be made to fit or replaced easily.
They work well.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shooter

It is contained within this thread...

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...47/index4.html

----------


## johnino

> The lpg end is wrong but can be made to fit or replaced easily.


I tried it on an LPG cylinder and it fitted perfect. Maybe they updated them.

----------


## Shooter

> I tried it on an LPG cylinder and it fitted perfect. Maybe they updated them.


Yep, mine was good to go too.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sweet. I had to rangi mine  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Sweet. I had to rangi mine  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


You, Rangi......................never

----------


## veitnamcam

Bit like the mecanics car?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Sweet. I had to rangi mine  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


I  had to change my LPG fitting too, works bloody mint tho!

----------


## hillclima

> I tried it on an LPG cylinder and it fitted perfect. Maybe they updated them.


So do you just use normal LPG bottles? do they burn alright as would have thought a different mix?

Looks like a great idea, will have to order one

----------


## veitnamcam

Mine seem to burn very well.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## johnino

Should do. Chefs seem to rate it.

----------


## K95

> Um, what did I do or did you not read pages 1-4?


It would appear you told them it seems like a good idea to you with a not very informative warning about where to do said refilling. In the interests of some young impressionable fella not hurting himself this thread should sink into a watery grave  :Have A Nice Day: 

As a side note, on one of the many forums where the moderators moderate a thread like this would have been deleted pretty early on.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I wont mention how my mate warms a can up as K95 will have a heart attack   I just chuck mine in my sleeping bag at night if Im camping somewhere cold.
> 
> Get one of these https://www.mtngear.nz/product/gas-c...refill-adaptor $10 great for using up all those half/ quarter full cans you have lying around, and you can buy the large size ones and decanter into your smaller ones, save a few $$


That was quick.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

@vietnamcam Excellent

----------

